# Why asked for password a second time?



## shmoore (Oct 10, 2005)

When I go to the resort review section, I have to put in my password. In some regions, I am asked again before I can access the reviews. Why?


----------



## Keitht (Oct 10, 2005)

Because not all reviews have yet been transferred to the new system there are still 2 databases running.  As a result it is necessary to enter the password a second time if the review you are about to access is on the other database to the one you are currently accessing.  Hope that makes sense.
Once all reviews have been transferred the problem will disappear.  The transfer is definitely a non-trivial exercise.  I know, as I am still moving the European reviews across


----------



## shmoore (Oct 10, 2005)

Thanks. I knew there was a good reason, but I didn't figure it out. By the way, Thanks to all of the volunteers who do so much to help us.


----------

